# Fishbites anyone?



## FishSlayer (Jul 25, 2006)

Just wondering what any of y'all think about fishbites. Do they work? How well do they stay on the hook? What flavors are best? Also, has anybody tried using the crab flavor for sheepshead? I know 'heads love fiddler crabs but wasn't sure if the crab fishbites would work.


Thanks

FS


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

everyone and their brother uses fishbites. myself included.

personally , i think they are great. i just like to keep a bag or two of blood worm and shirmp flavor in my box all the time.


nice to catch bait with for drum/shark etc. and for catchin spots / mullet to eat. they work great


i just like em cuz i can keep em in my box, and not worry about keepin bait cold and fresh, its always there.

stays on the hook better then real bloodworms IMO



grab a bag or two, and fish on!



Jesse


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

FishSlayer said:


> Just wondering what any of y'all think about fishbites.FS


I think they're great.



FishSlayer said:


> JDo they work?FS


We've had pretty good luck with them.



FishSlayer said:


> How well do they stay on the hook? FS


They have a very strong mesh fabric in the middle of them that the barb hangs onto. They stay on the hook extremely well. In fact, they're a little hard to get off the hook when you want to!  They get soft after a while (if they last that long without being bitten). I usually replace them at that point.



FishSlayer said:


> What flavors are best? FS


I've used fake squid (bright yellow) and fake bloodworms only. The squid flavor caught croaker better than hte real thing, and the bloodworm flavor did well with spot.

Dont know about the crab flavor.

Good luck!

- Luther


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I use them with great success, that is if there are fish to bite them.
I use the bloodworm and shrimp flavor almost exclusively.
I've caught alot of Spot, croaker, black drum, and pompano from the surf with it.
The trick, IMO, is to use small peices on small hooks like a spot/kingfish rig. When I say small I mean like 1/2 inch pieces of the bloodworm hooked near one end of the strip or the other, not really at the middle.
For the shrimp I usually cut like a 1/4" by 1/4" squares. 
It STAYS on the hook like nobody's business. I can usually catch multiple fish with the same piece right up until either it all comes off or it's worn down to the mesh completely. The mesh is kinda hard to get off the hook sometimes. You will end up with some hook wounds on your fingers..... at least I do. 
I say it's the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## kermic (Aug 15, 2006)

*agree*

I completely agree with everyone's comments on the fishbaits. I use them exclusively for the surf. I use the bag o'worms (bloodworms) which around here go for about 8 bucks a bag, but a bag should last you a couple of trips out. I was very skeptical at first, but someone recommended them after I was catching nothing from the surf for 2 days using real cut clams & squid. I switched to the fishbaits and was immediately catching weaks, croaks & kings from the surf. 

I also used a smaller kingfish rig, so I recommend that's the way to go. Also, every one is completely correct when they say how well it stays on the hook, and it is absolutely tough to get off. I actually have to used a pliers to get it off most times so you don't have to worry about it falling off. You will get some hook wounds by the end of the day taking it off. Also, correct when someone suggested 1/2" cuts- that's all you need, you don't need a lot. It's somewhat expensive so no need to waste it. I'm so sold on their worm product I'm going to try the shrimp next time out.

Happy fishing!


----------



## kermic (Aug 15, 2006)

*size*

I should adjust what I said about cut size... I actually used closer to 1" sizes, that seemed to work better, I think 1/2" might be too small. I like using about 1" because I was able to loop one size around the hook to give it more of a "worm" attraction... just my 2 cents.


----------



## kermic (Aug 15, 2006)

*fishbait again*

sorry to drag this out, but fishbaits recommend cutting the strips into 1/4- 3/8" so i will probably shorten mine a bit.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

They work great.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

BW/FB's are great bait magnets.........***per the great and all knowing....God's gift to fishing ,NTKG.....tip a sabiki rig with some BW/FB's...and your in business.


***that's for the bimini twist lesson...and you don't have to fish with budlite anymore***


----------



## nemo (Jun 16, 2004)

They don't work all the time. Sometimes, Spot will only go after bloodworms


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I will take a real bw over an artificial one
every time. At least for the places 
where I have fished. Catch ratio's
that I have seen were not even close.
I am talking like a 10-2 or 10-3 ratio 
for live vs fake.


----------



## buggman 50 (Mar 15, 2006)

*fishbites*

Cheaper than real bloodworms,convenient,and croakers,spot,mullet and flounder chowed down on them at hatteras last week.


----------



## kermic (Aug 15, 2006)

*Fish n Strips??*

I use the bloodworms fishbait, but does anyone recommend the fish n strips? I fish off the beach in Ocean City NJ. What color/scent do you recommend? They have shrimp/crab or clam- in white, orange, pink & bright yellow. Does it matter??


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Got plenty of bags of Fishbites bloodworm. Have caught spot, croaker, puppy drum and flounder.

I do not like Fishbites on hooks with barbs on the shank since they slide up and get stuck.

I agree that real blood worms will out fish Fishbites... if the fish are picky and have lots of choices (like on a pier). That being said I have read some posts about Fishbites out catching real bait on some days.

$8 a bag? Try EBay or better yet check out the Bait Shack prices on the Virginia Board.


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

*yesery bob*

they are literally putting live bait wholesalers out of business..... the owner have had death threats...no bs........


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

USEF THE MAG said:


> they are literally putting live bait wholesalers out of business..... the owner have had death threats...no bs........


Then the live bait wholesalers need to adjust their business strategy to adapt. Maybe they should be selling Fish Bites? Sending death threats is ridiculous. The marketplace is dominated by those who offer the most value, be it lowest price or best product. No amount of death threats is going to change that.

With that said, I agree with some other posts I have seen on this board that have suggested if we don't support some business besides Wal-Mart we'll have nothing left but Wal-Marts. I prefer mom and pop outfits - at leasat when I can afford them 

Cheers.

- Luther


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

*fishbites*

I've used bw fishbites for spot about two dozen times in the past two years and my experiences fishing from a boat are as follows. 

Fishbites work but to differing degrees depending on the 'bite' (ok pun intended).

Specifically, if the bite is wide open , it really doesn't matter. They will catch just as many as real bw under those circumstances. I've seen folks catch just as many as real bws using garden variety nightcrawlers when the bite is wide open. But...if the bite is slow, I'd give the edge to real bws everytime. 

What I do is use fishbites if the bite is wide open and real bws if the bite is slow. Sometimes I even combine the two. I use a 1/8 inch piece of bw fishbites to make the real bw much harder to steal. Drives the spot nuts. I can catch four or five spot on the same bait. Its more cost effective that way and I never worry about running out of bait. I always keep a few packs in my bag.

The thing I like most about fishbites is the consistency of the product and the convenience. Good quality Bloodworms can be a pain to get sometimes and if the fish aren't biting you end up trashing your money along with the leftover nice worms.


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

They work GREAT. It does depend on what your are fishing for. They are not the answer for all fishing situtions.


----------

